# The Any Size, Any Yarn, Any Needle Hat (Knit)



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Measure the head, choose your yarn and needles, calculate number of stitches & style, knit and then choose the finish you want - nice easy hat!

http://www.pattern-knit.com/knitting-blog/knitting-patterns/beginner-patterns/easiest-beginner-hat-pattern-ever

From Pinterest - thanks Barbara


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Another handy tool to have in our bag of tricks. Thank you!!


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for this link, Barbara! Sure will come in handy for the newbies that are learning to knit hats that fit!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a neat idea!! We all have lots of left over yarns in different sizes and this is a great way to use it up!!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

geeliz said:


> Thank you for this link, Barbara! Sure will come in handy for the newbies that are learning to knit hats that fit!


That's what I thought too. I'm Doreen, Barbara posted it on Pinterest so I thought I'd acknowledge that.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Stash buster for sure Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Good link. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! I still have 2 hats to go and this will be helpful.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I've saved this. Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you...


----------

